# Best deeper pans for the Critter Nation cages? Bass Pans vs Home Depot paint pans...



## delinope (Mar 31, 2015)

I still use bedding for my rats (they're not litter trained...yet), and I was looking at either the Bass pans or the Home Depot paint pans. Do any of you guys use either of these pans, and what are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## crazyratgirl101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't use either, but if I had too choose it would defintely be the bass pans. The paint pans are ugly, they are slanted which wastes floor space, and block the view of the rats. However, the bass pans are very expensive. Another thing you should look at is coroplast pans. (If your rats dont chew much) they are very cheap and easy to make. I am considering getting them even though I don't use loose substrate as they will keep poop contained.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

I do have the Bass pans and while they are more expensive, I like that they're deeper. 

That being said, even with the heights of the pans, some substrate did end up around the cage on my floor.

Since then, I've changed to Borris rugs/mats (from IKEA) and so far, they're working well.


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

I tried making my own from coroplast once. Didn't work well. There's really no way to totally waterproof the corners, and my guys like to pee in the corners. My rescue friends use Home Depot cement mixing tubs. Don't know if that's the same thing you're referring to or not.

Did you know Midwest makes litter guards that snap onto the sides of the CN pans? I haven't used them, but they are supposed to give you 3 or 4 more inches of height. They call them scatter guards.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I use the stainless steel ones from bass. They will make them an extra 1/2" deeper for (I think) $6 extra. Because I got the stainless ones, I didn't have to treat or paint them. They don't rust, and are a breeze to clean. They also fit the cage like a glove and look great. They are super costly, but I figure it's worth it since I won't ever have to replace them.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

For your males, you could try putting a considerably sized stone a tiny bit away from the corner. Boil the stone to kill everything for sure, and wipe it down. Then place it in a corner. I've heard males like to mark these. So you wouldn't have to worry about them peeing on the sides.


----------

